# blood from rectum HELLLPPPPPP



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Violet my milking 1y8m old nupine has blood coming from her rectum. it is not pouring out but it is a good amount it is all over her back side.I m 99% sure its from her rectum. It is possible she could have ingested a chunck of wood or something I have seen her try to eat the new milk barn. We keep finding junk in pasture and clean it as we see it. She is eating fine she is chewing cud. I seen a few drops the size of 50 cent peices in the pasture.
I donot have her temp I rushed in to call a fellow goat person and get on here. Im going back out to get temps. She is uptodate on cd&t. she just got a booster yesterday.
Her gums look a little lighter than I think they should. They have mineral blocks. No loose mineral due to the chickens using it as a bath.

My vet is on maternity leave and I just called the only person I know around here that knows goats and see if I can get her vet number. I had to leave a message as she is not home.

HELLLLLLLPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My 3yo also had bloody poop. Could this be a bacteria we have picked up before called campalobacter?? (spelling is wrong)

Im just thinking with the amount its possible more. 
No it is not a misscarrage it is most 99% sure rectal bleeding. IT is not bright red. More like when we have our periods.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

her temp is 102.6

I will be calling the vet office in the am and seeing if I can get a stool sample into them and see if it is a parisite.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

is she still eating and drinking good? how about appetite? diarrhea or normal berries? 
i doubt you would see this kind of blood from parasites.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

she is eating and drinking fine. Poop is normal just bloody. her digestive track seems to be a little extra gurgly if that is even a word. I mainly want to see if they have a high bacteria count like Im thinking. 
I have spoken with the goat people around here and in oregon and they are thinking the same thing. The one closest to me had a similar thing go on with her dogs and it was a high bacteria count. Not worms. I just wormed them again. I used de (diotamathious earth) this spring and now just used pamoate.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

the color and cnsistency of the blood lets me think it comes from the very low end of the intestine. there might be some indigestible piece of what ever she ate that is damaging the lining of the intestine. i have no idea how to resolve the problem than just wait and see if she will pass it whatever it caused.

worming wit DE does nothing to intestinal parasites. in order to be effective, de has to be dry. definately have a fecal check done. 
i never have used pamoae and no idea how it works or if it works.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

pamoate is a horse/cow wormer. Pamoate is the active wormer in it. Like panicure is the name of a horse wormer but it has i think ivermectin in it. pamoate is the active ingreadiant.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey I am really wondering is your doe have coccidia. Becuz it will cause the poop bloody. I might be worng. But I would have the fecal done for coccidia and the worms too. Or it could be another thing like some kind of form of E Coli thing. But I am not postive what it is . I hope I am worng. But I really think it could be coccidia. That is the one of the signs also..


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

blood from cocci looks much darker, kinda very old blood. sometimes even looks like dried. 
e-coli is a serious infection with watery diarhea, stomach ache and animals do not want to eat.

thanks for the explanation on the wormer.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes that is true. It is seem strange. I would take the fecal taken to the vet or u check it yourself like most people do . Please do let us know about it. I am just wondering. It is my first time to hear this..


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Well this am she is just fine no sign of blood. Her beack end is clean like nothing was ever wrong. I watched her poop. No blood. So I grabbed a few goat berries and am going to run it to the vet office and have them test it. Gonna grab some from the cows also and see what wormer will be best for them. Oh yeah and the pigs. Pigs will be getting all my goat milk due to the wormer. So it will help to worm them if it is needed. So that is what is goin on so far.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I know you said it was coming from her rectum, but are you sure she was not in heat? Do you have any males with her at all?

Please let us know what the vet has to say.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

im 100% sure its not heat.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Does in heat don't bleed


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Izzy is now having the same thing. I think it is a bacteria. Now just to see which one and to treat properly. I know if you treat with the wrong antibiotic you will cause kidney failure. SOOOOO I will wait till monday for the vet to open.


----------

